# hilfe bei internetzugang



## Richiedei (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo 
ich bin neu hier

habe gerade mein altes suse 8.1 ausgegraben uns installiert. leider läuft die internetverbindung nicht mehr. sie lief heute vormittag noch.
habe dsl bei arcor.
habe die netzwerkkarte richtig konfiguriert. weiß ich daher, weil ich heute vormittag ca. 1 stunde im internet war. da lief alles gut und zügig. 


vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
braucht ihr mehr infos ?

danke

gruß

richiedei


----------



## tuxx (13. Januar 2005)

Stimmt die /etc/resolv.conf noch?


----------



## imweasel (13. Januar 2005)

Richiedei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> braucht ihr mehr infos ?



Hi,

mehr Informationen sind immer besser, sicherlich ist es hilfereich wenn du uns sagen würdest was genau nicht funktioniert (keine Verbindung, keine Zugriffe möglich, usw.)

Was sagen deine Logfiles z.B. */var/log/messages*?


----------



## Richiedei (13. Januar 2005)

Hi

Ja, habe beides auf einem Rechner

Muss immer hin und her wechseln. Ist sehr aufwendig

Ok, was muss denn in der etc/resolv.conf      stehen

Ich kopiere die logfiles dann einfach mal.

Danke

bis dahin

gruß
Richiedei


----------



## tuxx (13. Januar 2005)

In die /etc/resolv.conf gehört minimum der Nameserver rein.
Gib mal mehr Informationen.
Die /var/log/messages wär schon interessant.


----------



## Richiedei (13. Januar 2005)

So, hab mal schnell nachgesehen.

Muss vielleicht als erstes sagen, daß ich mich so gut wie gar nicht mit Linux auskenne.

in der etc/resolv.conf     steht nur "domain local"

und hier der Inhalt der var/log/messages



Jan 12 14:20:00 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=83 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15115 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1420 LEN=63 
Jan 12 14:20:00 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=94 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15116 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1421 LEN=74 
Jan 12 14:20:05 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=148 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1422 LEN=128 
Jan 12 14:20:05 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=138 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1423 LEN=118 
Jan 12 14:20:10 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=73 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=46011 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1424 LEN=53 
Jan 12 14:20:10 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=63 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=7699 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1425 LEN=43 
Jan 12 14:20:14 linux su: pam_unix2: session finished for user root, service su 
Jan 12 14:20:15 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=148 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1422 LEN=128 
Jan 12 14:20:15 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=138 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1423 LEN=118 
Jan 12 14:20:20 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=73 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=46012 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1424 LEN=53 
Jan 12 14:20:20 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=63 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=7700 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1425 LEN=43 
Jan 12 14:20:52 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=281 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1425 LEN=261 
Jan 12 14:20:57 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=94 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15117 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1426 LEN=74 
Jan 12 14:21:02 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=281 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1425 LEN=261 
Jan 12 14:21:07 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=94 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15118 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1426 LEN=74 
Jan 12 14:21:12 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=138 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1426 LEN=118 
Jan 12 14:21:27 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.186.232.246 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=49298 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3711 DPT=445 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402) 
Jan 12 14:21:30 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.186.232.246 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=49897 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3711 DPT=445 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402) 
Jan 12 14:21:33 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=153 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1426 LEN=133 
Jan 12 14:21:38 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=7701 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1427 LEN=56 
Jan 12 14:21:43 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=153 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1426 LEN=133 
Jan 12 14:21:48 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=7702 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1427 LEN=56 
Jan 12 14:21:53 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=141 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1427 LEN=121 
Jan 12 14:21:58 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=66 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15119 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1428 LEN=46 
Jan 12 14:22:03 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=141 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1427 LEN=121 
Jan 12 14:22:08 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=66 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15120 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1428 LEN=46 
Jan 12 14:22:11 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.96.84.94 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=106 ID=54887 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4672 DPT=135 WINDOW=64240 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402) 
Jan 12 14:22:13 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=153 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1428 LEN=133 
Jan 12 14:22:14 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.96.84.94 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=106 ID=55103 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4672 DPT=135 WINDOW=64240 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402) 
Jan 12 14:22:18 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=46013 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1429 LEN=56 
Jan 12 14:22:23 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=153 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1428 LEN=133 
Jan 12 14:22:28 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=46014 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1429 LEN=56 
Jan 12 14:22:33 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=141 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1429 LEN=121 
Jan 12 14:22:38 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=66 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15121 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1430 LEN=46 
Jan 12 14:22:43 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=141 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1429 LEN=121 
Jan 12 14:22:48 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=66 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15122 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1430 LEN=46 
Jan 12 14:22:55 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=153 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1430 LEN=133 
Jan 12 14:23:00 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15123 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1431 LEN=56 
Jan 12 14:23:05 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=153 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1430 LEN=133 
Jan 12 14:23:10 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15124 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1431 LEN=56 
Jan 12 14:23:15 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=141 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1431 LEN=121 
Jan 12 14:23:16 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.185.135.73 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=119 ID=24448 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2124 DPT=135 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4) 
Jan 12 14:23:19 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.185.135.73 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=119 ID=129 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2124 DPT=135 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4) 
Jan 12 14:23:20 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=66 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=46015 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1432 LEN=46 
Jan 12 14:23:23 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.57.132.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=48 ID=4759 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60256 DPT=4662 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080A11523E560000000001030300) 
Jan 12 14:23:25 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=141 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1431 LEN=121 
Jan 12 14:23:25 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.185.135.73 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=119 ID=31874 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2124 DPT=135 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4) 
Jan 12 14:23:26 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.57.132.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=48 ID=4760 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60256 DPT=4662 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080A11523F820000000001030300) 
Jan 12 14:23:30 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=66 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=46016 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1432 LEN=46 
Jan 12 14:23:32 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.57.132.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=48 ID=4761 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60256 DPT=4662 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080A115241DA0000000001030300) 
Jan 12 14:23:35 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=153 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1432 LEN=133 
Jan 12 14:23:37 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.185.135.73 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=119 ID=25733 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2124 DPT=135 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4) 
Jan 12 14:23:40 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15125 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1433 LEN=56 
Jan 12 14:23:44 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.57.132.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=48 ID=4762 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60256 DPT=4662 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B40402080A1152468A0000000001030300) 
Jan 12 14:23:45 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=153 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1432 LEN=133 
Jan 12 14:23:50 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=15126 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1433 LEN=56 
Jan 12 14:23:51 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.186.0.125 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=59 ID=49921 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2444 DPT=445 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402) 
Jan 12 14:23:54 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.186.0.125 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=59 ID=50228 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2444 DPT=445 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402) 
Jan 12 14:23:55 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=141 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1433 LEN=121 
Jan 12 14:24:00 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=66 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=7703 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1434 LEN=46 
Jan 12 14:24:05 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=62.53.158.4 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=141 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1433 LEN=121 
Jan 12 14:24:10 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=193.189.244.205 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=66 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=248 ID=7704 PROTO=UDP SPT=53 DPT=1434 LEN=46 
Jan 12 14:24:19 linux kernel: SuSE-FW-ILLEGAL-TARGET IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.173.226.116 DST=217.186.242.181 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=116 ID=16191 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3231 DPT=445 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204055001010402) 
Jan 12 14:24:21 linux pppd[5254]: Terminating on signal 15.
Jan 12 14:24:22 linux pppd[5254]: Setting MTU to 1492.
Jan 12 14:24:22 linux pppd[5254]: Couldn't increase MRU to 1500
Jan 12 14:24:22 linux pppd[5254]: Connection terminated.
Jan 12 14:24:22 linux pppd[5254]: Connect time 20.5 minutes.
Jan 12 14:24:22 linux pppd[5254]: Sent 653250 bytes, received 7939277 bytes.
Jan 12 14:24:22 linux pppd[5254]: Doing disconnect
Jan 12 14:24:22 linux modify_resolvconf: restored /etc/resolv.conf.saved.by.pppd.ppp0 to /etc/resolv.conf
Jan 12 14:24:23 linux ip-down: Warning: No nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf!
Jan 12 14:24:24 linux SuSEfirewall2: Firewall rules successfully set from /etc/sysconfig/SuSEfirewall2
Jan 12 14:25:19 linux su: (to root) dschiere on /dev/pts/3
Jan 12 14:25:19 linux su: pam_unix2: session started for user root, service su 
Jan 12 14:25:19 linux su: pam_unix2: session finished for user root, service su 
Jan 12 14:25:19 linux su: (to root) dschiere on /dev/pts/3
Jan 12 14:25:19 linux su: pam_unix2: session started for user root, service su 
Jan 12 14:27:09 linux su: pam_unix2: session finished for user root, service su 
Jan 12 14:29:48 linux kdm[886]: pam_unix2: session finished for user dschiere, service xdm 



Ui viel viel Text.
Hoffe, ich habe das so richtig gemacht.

So, musste noch einiges vom Text wegmachen, weil nur 15000 Zeichen erlaubt sind.
Habe alle Daten von gestern weggemacht.


Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß

Richiedei


----------



## tuxx (14. Januar 2005)

Was steht denn in  /etc/sysconfig/SuSEfirewall2 
Die Nameserver setzt das ip-up Script eigentlich ein.
Und /etc/ppp/peers/pppoe sollte auch noch von Bedeutung sein.
Schonmal adsl-setup probiert? Alles noch mal neu ausgefüllt?


----------

